# San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap First Sunday



## fat tire trader (May 6, 2018)

San Rafael Vintage Bike Swap
First Sunday of almost every month
Next swap Sunday June 3rd, 10AM-Noon
Via Sessi
San Rafael


----------



## fat tire trader (May 30, 2018)




----------



## fat tire trader (Jun 4, 2018)

We had a good swap yesterday. I sold my Elgin Black Hawk/Falcon to my friend Victor. I'm sad to have let it go. Next Swap Sunday July 1st.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 13, 2018)

Lots to get rid of but don t wanna drive 3 hrs to sell for 2
Maybe someday ?


----------

